# Better door Mercedes C 1998



## Wil de woofer (Oct 8, 2008)

The sub bass in the door;

The original plastic ring is of course gone and replaced by a MDF ring.
Pro's have told me this is not enough.
The speakers are mounted not tight enough.

Can I better the doors without damaging the whole door (I am thinking at my wife now)

Wil


----------

